
The New Neuroscience of Stuttering - sohkamyung
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/mind/2020/new-neuroscience-stuttering
======
wrnr
So stuttering is an effect of (over) activity in the brain, more precisely the
default-mode-network, which is among other things responsible for (self)
awareness. That sure explains a lot, I used to stutter a lot and be
preoccupied with it, now I hardly stutter and don't think about it at all.

Also funny they mention, en passant, in-breading in Pakistan. Wanna study rare
genetic effect? Just go to the place with excess gene-expression.

------
pan69
I stutter, but not consistently. A friend of mine pointed once out that I only
seem to stutter when I explain something, e.g, work or programming related.
When I chit chat, when my mind wonders freely, I don't really seem to stutter
much or at all.

~~~
milesvp
I have a sort of similar problem with stuttering. I tell people I stutter, and
no one really believes me because it I don’t stutter in most common
situations. But I get stuck on certain combinations of sounds when my brain is
sort of working faster than I can talk. I often have to stop trying to say the
word and pick a different one. It’s quite maddening especially when being
precise is important.

~~~
foxhop
I have this too. This post also makes me realize that my thoughts and writing
don't stutter, but sometimes my spoken words do. I have to actively slow down
and think out the words I will say to make sure I can say them, rather than
only think or read them. This ends up manifesting as slowness to respond but
it's actually because I'm having to check my work before I start speaking and
even then I can still fuck it up.

It would be great to listen /speak as fluidly as I think, without being an
active process, but a passive process like everyone else.

